

Show HN: Call to idea. A Collection of page component ideas - jigneshhk
http://www.calltoidea.com/index.php

======
Danilka
It would be awesome to see some metrics of the proposed examples.

i.e. A conversion rate of each signup form.

Also, pick 1 language and stick with it. Иначе другим не понятно что там
написано.

